

Japan: Powerful earthquake hits north-east - wiks
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13032122

======
nickolai
I'm not sure I get it : is this last thursday's one
([http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/us...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002ksa.php)
) or did they have yeat another?

According to USGS there was nothing above 7 since thrusday. Only a 6.6 today :

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/us...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002n9v.php)

[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/1...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_40.php)

Damn I never thought we coud get confused about which 7+ eartquake we are
talking about...

~~~
geekam
Yep, another one a few minutes ago.

